# Looking for cantonese tutor



## wcshameed (Feb 21, 2014)

I am looking for a private cantonese tuition teacher who could teach my son reading, writing and spoken cantonese. My son is 11 years of age recently moved to HK admitted in primary 5 at a local school. Since he's very new to HK, he needs cantonese learning from scratch, help him in his cantonese home works plus practice spoken cantonese.


----------



## betterthanhurts (May 14, 2014)

wcshameed said:


> I am looking for a private cantonese tuition teacher who could teach my son reading, writing and spoken cantonese. My son is 11 years of age recently moved to HK admitted in primary 5 at a local school. Since he's very new to HK, he needs cantonese learning from scratch, help him in his cantonese home works plus practice spoken cantonese.


Not sure if you're still looking but I am happy to help


----------



## ChineseHk (May 8, 2014)

Please check the classified post:

Chinese Teacher (Mandarin and Cantonese) in Hong Kong or online


or Google : Queemella Pang

Thanks!!!


----------



## ChineseHk (May 8, 2014)

*Cantonese Tuition Teacher*



wcshameed said:


> I am looking for a private cantonese tuition teacher who could teach my son reading, writing and spoken cantonese. My son is 11 years of age recently moved to HK admitted in primary 5 at a local school. Since he's very new to HK, he needs cantonese learning from scratch, help him in his cantonese home works plus practice spoken cantonese.




Kindly check the classified post in The Hong Kong Expats forum:

Chinese Tutor (Mandarin and Cantonese) in Hong Kong or online


or Google : Queemella Pang

Thanks!!!


----------

